
Splintering gives passwords the security of a cryptographic key - SaltNHash
https://tide.org/splintering
======
wahern
TL;DR: Users are unable to maintain private keys securely and conveniently, so
instead you use a k-of-n secret sharing scheme to split your private key
across multiples nodes. To execute a blockchain transaction you request those
nodes to send you the shares so you can reconstruct the private key. How do
you authenticate yourself to the nodes? With a password[1].... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[1] Presumably one at least as strong as the private key you couldn't securely
and conveniently store.

~~~
SaltNHash
Funny! That was exactly how our first design conversation went! A year after
and lots of tests and experiments to validate we came up with Splintering - a
method that encrypts a 'human-grade' password (aka 'much weaker than a private
key') and shards it across multiple nodes so the complexity and difficulty of
breaking it increases to levels corresponding to a cryptographic key.
Splintering is an added-security extension to a fully decentralized
authentication scheme. For details on how exactly, you're welcome to dive into
the paper or at a glance the flow diagram on our git, where we’ve also
published our open source code. [https://github.com/tide-
foundation/Tide-h4x-for-Privacy](https://github.com/tide-
foundation/Tide-h4x-for-Privacy)

